# Women's NCAA Tourny



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Starts today with the Iowa St vs. Georgia Tech game. Very tight match up so far. Cyclones are a good team that's for sure.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

it would be nice if hartford could actually win a game in march. I can't remember them not being in the tournament with rizzotti there, yet they've never advanced. I hope they can pull off the type of run Marist pulled off last year.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm watching UConn/Cornell right now, and it's 29-9 UConn.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

shupioneers1 said:


> it would be nice if hartford could actually win a game in march. I can't remember them not being in the tournament with rizzotti there, yet they've never advanced. I hope they can pull off the type of run Marist pulled off last year.


Well you got your first wish...


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Wiggins drops 44 tonight as Stanford rolls on. Only 2 assists away from a triple double. Third best scoring performance in NCAA Tournament history.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Unbelievable performance by Wiggins last night. I hadn't really thought of her as an elite player (East Coast bias, possibly), but WOW.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

She's going to be the #3 pick in the WNBA draft so get used to her name Minnesota!!! What a backcourt they'll be able to put on the floor.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ A three guard set, no less!


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Amazing just how many women's teams run with 3 guards. I would love to put 3 outside shooters on the floor some days.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

As long as they have a good rebounder up front, and the guards can play defense, why not?


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok so the men's side of things has 4 #1's in the Final Four. Can the women's side of things have 4 #2's in the Final Four??? 2 #2's already there...but a tough road for the other two. I could see Rutgers pulling it off but Texas A&M would have to have a career game from just about everybody to knock off Tennessee.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I just can't see Texas A & M doing it - and I highly doubt that Rutgers can match up well enough up front with UConn to win either.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree but if Rutgers comes out hot they could push UConn. Still think the Huskies and the Lady Vols will be sitting there in the Final Four waiting for the 2 #2's.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm looking ahead to UConn/Tennessee already. If not, at least the shock will be nice.  (Unlike that Men's Tournament...)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Candace Parker is putting on a show. She is extremely good, so many ways to score


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hell of a game going between UConn and Rutgers. So much for my prediction that Maya Moore would dominate - and GREAT defense by Rutgers on her.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

CP3 did fantastic considering playing with a dislocated shoulder that popped out twice. Still had what 26 points from it all.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ The craziest part is that she had two steals and two blocks. Those must have hurt like hell. A & M had nobody to match up with her at all.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How about that UConn/Rutgers finish? UConn just destroyed them late in the second half, despite Maya Moore playing terribly. Swanier kept them in it for much of the game, it seemed.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ The craziest part is that she had two steals and two blocks. Those must have hurt like hell. A & M had nobody to match up with her at all.


If this was December I doubt she'd be in the line up next weekend but she'll have to work on that shoulder a ton this week to be able to match those numbers again. We'll see just how good the Tennessee physiotherapy and trainers are.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I just hope she's at full strength by the final game. I could see Tennessee making an all-out push early on in order to rest her later in the game.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

She has been cleared to play as of today. With a couple more days of rest I think she'll be ready for the Final Four.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Parker/Fowles is going to be something to watch. In the back of my head I'm wondering if Nicky Anosike's rebounding might be what makes up for any lingering effects of Parker's injury.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Anosike will get a shot to really make a name for herself as a first round pick in the draft. If she can make good against Fowles then I think it's a done deal to be a top 5 pick. If Fowles lights her up then we can push that draft number down.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's definitely not Anosike's offense that'll get her drafted. Still, I think of her more as a rebounder than as a top defender - though she can make me look foolish if she holds Fowles to, say, under 20 in a win.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Anosike is a strong rebounder and usually comes up with the ball. She does have quick hands and makes more steals than most posts. If she didn't play at Tennessee and still only averaged 6-7 points per game there's no way she's a first rounder. That orange uniform raises draft stock though.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

True, though I think there'd be a few more points for her here and there. Even if she were the dominant big on another school's frontcourt though, I don't think she'd be up to the numbers of, say, Oklahoma's Paris (18.6 and 15). 

And, while I'd guess that her numbers would be something like 11 and 12, averaging a few points and rebounds less at Tennessee probably means more than higher numbers elsewhere.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

No Courtney Paris is a monster in the college game. I think she's helped by having her sister there in the same manner that the Lopez brothers help each other so much at Stanford. Anosike would be helped if DeHaan from Michigan State had headed down to Knoxville. 

Another factor is so much of the Lady Vols game goes through Candace Parker that Anosike is third or fourth option. Parker gets her 25, Hornbuckle gets her 14, Bjorklund gets her 12 before Anosike gets her bunch.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Very true. 

So far, UConn/Stanford is about even, five minutes into the game. (11-10 Stanford)

I'm really waiting to see how Parker et al play in the second game. I expect UConn to pull away in this one.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Stanford is sooooooo under rated. Not even on the radar out East.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow - Candice Wiggins is ridiculous! 25 and 13 against UConn's frontcourt. I'm done making predictions - every time I do, that team loses.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

This game 2 is a sleeper. Over 6 and a half minutes in and it's 3-2 Tenn.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> It's definitely not Anosike's offense that'll get her drafted. Still, I think of her more as a rebounder than as a top defender - though she can make me look foolish if she holds Fowles to, say, under 20 in a win.


It's mostly been Parker guarding Fowles tonight.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

24 and 20 for Fowles... Wow. 13 and 15 for Parker, playing on a hurt shoulder, is still pretty impressive, despite Fowles' output. And what an ending!


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Fowles outscored the rest of her team put together 24-22. Nobody else hit double figures but both Fowles and Chaney played the entire 40 minutes.


----------

